# dual etek motor conversion 4whell drive



## marto (May 30, 2008)

I been wandering around for a while now and decide to give my idea a try.
this is the Idea:
zubaru impreza four wheel drive.
take out motor and trans and shaft.(a lot off weight gain)
two differentials( very light in this car) with one etek 8HP each, one front wheels the other rear wheels.
differential ratio is 3.9:1 so the motor will reach full load rpm at 72v at 70mph.
18hp peak etek motors, will be this enough power?enough torque?
two kelly 84v 300v controllers with regen.
I will appreciate your help with this
Thanks.
M


----------



## marto (May 30, 2008)

I thought of this motors bacause they are very simmilar to ac motoers in efficiency and in regen, and ofcourse because they have more eficiency and torque at low rpm taht is the problem with series wound motors.
I think the final weight of the car is going to be around 2800 pounds, I wander how it will do with 16 hp continious.
also the room and the weight saved can allow for a genertor module so to increase range in the rare case it needs it.
I'm all about make the car functional for more then just local use.
look at the specs of this motor: http://www.enigmaindustries.com/PMG_132/PMG_132.htm


----------



## ElvishWarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm new to studying conversions, but powerwise that sounds viable. I've had similar thoughts but with some differences in platform. Only issue I can think of is gearing. I'm not sure you could get away with no transmission. Possibly if you used a typical front wheel drive transmission in the front for take-off and then the two motors would spin closer to the same speed up at highway speeds.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

marto said:


> 18hp peak etek motors, will be this enough power?enough torque?
> two kelly 84v 300v controllers with regen.
> I will appreciate your help with this
> Thanks.
> M


Hi marto,

Word of caution. No personal experience with the Etek, but I have read about a lot of disappointments from guys putting them into cars, even a pair. Those motors didn't even work out for golf cars, I wouldn't try them in anything bigger than a go cart or cycle. The ratings can be deceptive. Maybe under controlled conditions, but in application where you have overloads and variables, the Etek just didn't hold up. I'd stick with wound field motors if I were you.

Regards,

major


----------



## marto (May 30, 2008)

Thanks major.
did you check the PMG-132 of the link.
it is really not an etek, it has more torque and more peak horse power, a company from germany build them, I run into a company that make electric cars with it, I'll see if I can find the link.
it runs a 91% and keep with efficiency at low rpm.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

marto said:


> Thanks major.
> did you check the PMG-132 of the link.
> it is really not an etek.


Hi marto,

Yeah, that motor also has had some EV problems. It is a bit beefier than the Etek, but still wimpy compared to the same dollar wound field motor. Yeah, efficiency may be higher, but what good does that do if the motor leaves bits and pieces of itself on the road as you drive. Unless you have a real light weight vehicle or are satisfied with lengthy accel times, go wound field.

Regards,

major


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey I am also planing on converting my Subaru Impreza, I'm not sure if those motor will have enough power to get the car moving, I would go with something bigger. you also might want to gear it lower than 3.9:1 Subaru makes a 4.44:1 diff that I think would work better in a no trans application, you should also have a look at this if you haven't already. http://www.proev.com/, these guys did the same thing only they used AC motors.


----------



## marto (May 30, 2008)

nice link ioku,
yes I know of the 4.4:1 differencial, maybe it would be ok , 
with diff and second gear you get around 6:1 that is normally waht people are using for series wound motors, this motors get easy to 8000 rpm at 144 or 120 volt, anyway these motors rate a top eficiency 72v at 4000 rpm.
I think from there start to go down( correctme if I'm wrong).
anyway we with the subaru have the possibility off using smallest motors because we une two. 
my calc. are to go about 70mph you need 6hp continious every 1000 pounds.
so 18 or 16 for a subaru would give more then enough power.
it would be an exelent regen braking system at four wheels, and this save you some amps.
I been looking at 36v 2hp motors from forklifts that running at 144v may give some 8hp


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

72V and 300A gives you 22kW peak or about 30hp per motor for 10 secs of acceleration. Have you seen the mars ME0709? Its a replacement for the Eteks since they have been discontinued. That is what I am using for my motorbike.


----------



## marto (May 30, 2008)

yes I've seen them, I see them a bit less sturdy than the pmg132. I think the peak hp is around 20 do at list for the factory specs, remember that at peak the eficiency drops.
How are your experiences with your motor?

Ioku: those ac motors are expencive, but have constant torque at low rpm. I was trying to find a cheap replacement, have you find anything?


----------



## marto (May 30, 2008)

well lets go back to what major said these small motors are falling apart maybe?? because they are being over rev, these motors have hi torque but I believe they get top rpm at 3000, Thats why I'm planing to lower the rpm getting ride of the gear box, and to put top rpm limit at 100 mph at around 4000 rpm keeping the motor safe.
anybody with experience with this motors?
Mattw how is your motorcycle doing? how high you put the motor on rpm?


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I only just got my donor bike, and I'm about to order motors, check out www.electricmotion.com for emoto's bike using the same motor/controller.


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I really not sure what sort of set up I want to use on my Impreza yet the duel motor thing is cool but I might just stick with the trans. I think if I was to do duel motors and not spend a total fortune I would go with 2 8in DC motors, that would be enough to getting moving fast, and if I do this I want the car to be fast. I know those etek motors are very efficient and they may have enough power to keep the car moving at a constant highway speed as it only would take about 15 hp to do this, I just don't think they will be enough for acceleration. You don't want to be burning up your motors just trying to get to 35 and you don't want it to take 30 seconds to hit 35 ether, it just wont make it very drivable.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

This site will give you some indication of what dual ETEK's are capable of.
*http://www.strathsteam.com/page10.html*

You may find them somewhat dissapointing


----------

